# Picking Up Used 28Rss



## dandee (Apr 22, 2010)

Just picked up a used 2004 28rss from my Grandfather, kinda worried about the size of this RV the only truck I have is a Toyota Tundra dbl cab with the 4.7 hope I can pull it. I don't know a thing about RV's hope I can get some good advise here. I only will be using this RV for summer camping in our local mountains in southern Utah. Thanks for all the help I am sure I will get here and glad to see other outback owners. Dan


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here are the spec for you. It doesn't look like they did a digital brochure in 2004 and the 28RS-S wasn't in the 2005 brochure.


----------



## dandee (Apr 22, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Here are the spec for you. It doesn't look like they did a digital brochure in 2004 and the 28RS-S wasn't in the 2005 brochure.


Thanks I am pretty close to my weight limit of 7000lbs.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

you should be fine, in 2004 the 28rss was fairly lite and plus you have the wheel base and suspension. Congrats on your new pre owned Outback and welcome!!


----------



## dandee (Apr 22, 2010)

twincam said:


> you should be fine, in 2004 the 28rss was fairly lite and plus you have the wheel base and suspension. Congrats on your new pre owned Outback and welcome!!


 Thanks I am going to see if I can find a good generator this weekend that will not put me in the poor house any more than I am. Looked at a Honeywell 4000 and a Champion 3500w any ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Being in Utah you have mountains and you will not be happy with your combination.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I have to agree with Andy. I have that same camper and tried pulling it with a half ton GMC Suburban. It was no fun at all. There are many others on here that have tried and cried with half tons and 30 footers and yes they will pull the camper but they will struggle....they have a hard time stopping.... they will be jerked around on the road by the brute behind them. Sorry, I just don't think it's the right combo. ----Mike


----------

